

Ask HN: Best saas sales/landing page - pedalpete

I'm going to be taking my new saas product out of closed beta shortly, and am just getting into designing the homepage.<p>What are the saas sites that you've seen with GREAT homepages which really get across what the company does, and why you should sign-on?<p>The ones I've looked at are<p>http://basecamphq.com<p>http://google.com/apps<p>http://zoho.com<p>http://www.olark.com/portal/<p>http://posterous.com/<p>http://www.weebly.com/<p>https://www.wepay.com/<p>https://www.cloudkick.com/
======
JarekS
You may want to look at some sites that present great web design like
<http://www.unmatchedstyle.com/tag/crisp> or
<http://cssmania.com/topics/business/technology/> (i've copied links to really
cool designs in your area of interest).

~~~
pedalpete
Thanks JarekS,

Those sites are great for design, but I'm really after the UI's that get users
to sign-up and get interested in the product.

More of a sales than design thing.

~~~
JarekS
I think that these designs are also optimized for conversion rates. To be
honest - there is no golden rule for a "conversion design" - you must do your
a/b testing because a lot depends on the web copy.

